# Question about the Jehovah's Witnesses



## cih1355 (Mar 29, 2007)

There were two Jehovah's Witnesses who came to my door today and they were passing out a flyer about their church service on Sunday. I said to them, "I am not interested in your church. I believe that your church teaches a false gospel." One of them said, "If that is what you think, then we will go somewhere else. Have a nice day." They didn't even ask me why I believed that their church teaches a false gospel. Is this how Jehovah's Witnesses normally respond when they hear someone say what I said?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 29, 2007)

How PC of them, honestly if only 144,000 or so are destined for heaven they probably were wiping their brows that some of the competition just slipped away.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 29, 2007)

The last time they came to my house I rebuked them about the Trinity so strongly that they took chalk and marked the street in front of my house to warn the others who were in the neighborhood. They were having some kind of convention here in my town that weekend and there were so many of them they were tripping over each other. I told them very LOUDLY that they were anti-Christ, attracting the attention of my neighbors across the street as well as other JW's that were walking around.


----------



## Kristine with a K (Mar 29, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> How PC of them, honestly if only 144,000 or so are destined for heaven they probably were wiping their brows that some of the competition just slipped away.




LOL!!  

When we had a few JHs at our door once, and my sister said she wasn't interested, they asked why. When she said, "Well, you're going to hell in a handbasket," they looked a bit shocked, and left without further discussion.


----------



## tewilder (Mar 29, 2007)

cih1355 said:


> There were two Jehovah's Witnesses who came to my door today and they were passing out a flyer about their church service on Sunday. I said to them, "I am not interested in your church. I believe that your church teaches a false gospel." One of them said, "If that is what you think, then we will go somewhere else. Have a nice day." They didn't even ask me why I believed that their church teaches a false gospel. Is this how Jehovah's Witnesses normally respond when they hear someone say what I said?



They have certain practical difficulties. The number of converts they ring up is important, so they can't waste time on a bad prospect, and need to move on.

Also, the average length of time someone is a JW is six years, I read somewhere, so when they come up against a knowledgeable person they are vulnerable, this is something they all know, given the attrition rate.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 29, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> How PC of them, honestly if only 144,000 or so are destined for heaven they probably were wiping their brows that some of the competition just slipped away.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm going to be frank here..

One of our young ladies is a JW. She talks to me about what I see as error and while she is not ready to leave the Kingdom Hall, she at least knows that we love her and will discuss things with us.

Here's the thing though...

The JW's do far, far, FAAAAAAR more than any true church in our area. They go out of there way for the few kids here that are JW's. They contact the kids parents and get on their visiting lists, pick them up for services, return them after word, take them out on holidays, birth days, etc. They treat these kids WONDERFULLY and as such they make a very good name for themselves.

The local Christian Churches do next to NOTHING for these kids. They certainly don't give them rides, get on their visiting lists, but them gifts, etc. It's really kind of sad.


----------



## Philbeck (Mar 29, 2007)

I get JWs at my doorstep most Saturday mornings and I have to remind myself that they are people too, even though self deception is quite obvious in the conversations that you have with them. Some key doctrinal points to keep in mind are:

1. Only 144,000 people go to heaven but others get to live on earth forever. They want you to be one of those others.
2. No Birthdays, blood transfusions, or holidays. Vacines and Organ transplants were illegal for them but "they changed their mind"
3. They are not allowed to talk to ex-JW. So if you appear agressive to them they will stop talking to you because they may think you are an ex-JW. They call this disfellowshiping. So, Curt Hayashida, that might be the problem.
4. It takes at least 6 months or more to help them out. You can't do it in 1 hour on a Saturday morning.
5. Jehovah is God (the Father alone) and Jesus was a mere angel(not God).
6. The Holy Spirit is neither divine nor a person, it/he is an "active force."
7. Salvation is impossible apart from the teaching of the Watchtower Society.
8. The Watchtower society is the means of communication between God and us.
9. Jesus was nailed to an upright pole not a cross. New converts are expected to destroy their crosses.
10. They use a different translation called the New World Translation. It is _different_ to say the least.

A good conversation starter.
C=Christian JW=Jehovah Witness

C: Do you believe that the Bible is the world of God.
JW: Yes I do.
C: Does God ever contradict his eternal nature.
JW: No.
C: Who is the true God?
JW: Jehovah is the true God, the Father, he alone is God.
C: So God is only one person.
JW: Yes.
C: If God is just one person then God is not in eternal communication because God has no one to communicate with. God would therefore have to create inorder to communicate. Communication would then contradict his eternal nature. Therefore, your view of Scripture as God's word is contray to his eternal nature. Whereas in the Trinity....

Of course you can see this is a great(in my opinion) lead in to get their attention. Asking them questions, instead of rambling, works because they like to talk and they prepare all week for these conversations. 

Be humble, and yes I know it is difficult because they are very hardheaded.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 29, 2007)

Why not try a different approach? 
Door-slamming and abuse is unworthy of the Christian's calling and will strengthen their mistaken beliefs in being persecuted for the sake of God's kingdom! I prefer a more winsome way. My sister is a member of the Watchtower Society and I have now managed to silence her – without being rude. 

Stick to one theme (they will try to sidetrack!), e.g. The new birth. If need be arrange for them to return (so they / you can prepare). 

1.Ask them a question about the new birth (let them talk; you then earn the right to reply by simply citing Scripture; invite them in and sit down with open Bibles – if you know Greek, great stuff! They don't! The Watchtower Society have withheld the translators. Challenge them to return with a member who knows the Greek NT! Do not accept claims (many quote Greek, yet are ignorant of grammar; ask them to read your Greek NT; they can't even manage the alphabet!)
2.Ask them to read the Scriptures to you, in English. At this stage I do not comment on their mistranslation. 
3.John 3 speaks of 'anyone'! Not 144.000 (they will jump to Rev., but there is nothing about the new birth! If 144.000 is literal, then it speaks of Jews!)
4.Return to John 3; come across as teachable, puzzled, interested in the Bible; I then press them on 2 kingdoms (God's and Satan's). 
5.In which kingdom are people who are not born again? What about you? You cannot be in God's kingdom unless you, too, are born again, as Scripture teaches. Do you not accept the Bible's authority? Was Jesus wrong? Surely not! 
6.Or ask them, “I am a Christian. I would like to ask you a question; do you believe that Jesus is the Christ? If they say yes (as they will), then turn them to 1.John 5:1). Press them on faith in the Word of God. If they say they are not born again, then remind them of being in Satan's kingdom. 
7.Make the link between John 1:12-13. Saving faith is linked to the New Birth. Nowhere does the Bible confine the New Birth to 144.000!
8.Ask them how they became Christians. Once you have listened you will then be able to ask them about the Holy Spirit. Link to Romans 8:9. Share your testimony (ask for permission – this is polite; as you will have listened to them courtesy dictates reciprocation). 
9.Show surprise and ask them to name any true believer since the death of the apostles until the arrival of Russel, their founder! (Press, insist; if they name any then remind them that such were Trinitarians!). The Bible speaks of apostasy, but refer to Matthew 16:18b.
10.I always try to impress a few things on them:
a. I am a Bible-believing and agree with everything they say if it accords with the Bible! 
c. Stress on how we are commanded to test everything!
b. It seems to me that you do not accept the Bible applies to you. (e.g. The NT epistles are addressed to those who are born again; if you are not born again, then you do not belong to the Church and the Bible is not relevant to you). Isn't that what atheists believe? 
11. For those who prefer a doctrinal approach I would debunk the idea of soul-sleep (which will throw them!) Do not focus on heaven and hell; concentrate on the intermediate state, e.g. Lk.9:30, cf. context;Lk.16:19ff.; Mt.22:32, cf. Context'. I would compare them to the Sadducees! Phil.1:21ff.; 2.Cor.5:8). Again, I would press their unbelief in respect to the teaching of Scripture! Remind them that you, rather than they, agree with the Bible! 
12.For more info. see http://www.chick.com/catalog/books/0135.asp 

Quite late now! Good night!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 29, 2007)

I learned to quit telling them right away that I believe in the Trinity - that's a conversation-stopper! Once I had a pretty successful interaction by asking the person why she became a JW. I also want to evangelize, so I don't want the conversation to end before it starts.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 30, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I learned to quit telling them right away that I believe in the Trinity - that's a conversation-stopper! Once I had a pretty successful interaction by asking the person why she became a JW. I also want to evangelize, so I don't want the conversation to end before it starts.


----------



## calgal (Apr 3, 2007)

turmeric said:


> I learned to quit telling them right away that I believe in the Trinity - that's a conversation-stopper! Once I had a pretty successful interaction by asking the person why she became a JW. I also want to evangelize, so I don't want the conversation to end before it starts.



Praying for/with them works too! I had a JW friend who could not attend our wedding or reception: it was in a church.  I will give them points for consistency: they do not try to worm their way into Christian groups like the Mormons do, the recognize they are separate.


----------



## KMK (Apr 3, 2007)

What about 2 John?


----------



## CDM (Apr 3, 2007)

calgal said:


> Praying for/with them works too! I had a JW friend who could not attend our wedding or reception: it was in a church.  I will give them points for consistency: they do not try to worm their way into Christian groups like the Mormons do, *the recognize they are separate. *



Do they? Every time one a JW approaches me it's always under the "Hi we're in the _Christian_ ministry can we talk with you?" disguise.


----------



## Herald (Apr 3, 2007)

I believe in being polite but firm. My style is not to engage them in a long, drawn out discussion. They have been to my door and I have told them plainly that they are in error according to the word of God. To the degree they are willing to listen, I will correct their erroneous theology and point them to Christ. 

Adam, your situation is completely different. May God grant you the right words to speak and may He call this young lady to Himself.


----------



## calgal (Apr 3, 2007)

mangum said:


> Do they? Every time one a JW approaches me it's always under the "Hi we're in the _Christian_ ministry can we talk with you?" disguise.


They do? That is a change and not for the better!  Out here they hand out their flyers and retreat quickly. My husband is disappointed: he wants to talk to them.


----------



## Jane (Apr 11, 2007)

*Jehovah Witnesses*

The last time the JWs came to my house they wanted to invite me to "the Lord's Meal"--probably as Communion or Passover service. I told them that I would be attending my own church for that service.

I wonder if they have picked up the idea of inviting random strangers into their congregation for Communion from Jack Hayford and his stunt of passing out Communion at the Rose Bowl Parade? Weird!


----------

